# multiple tiles definition



## baer1208 (18. Mrz 2005)

hy@all!

hab wieder mal ein problem...diesmal mit multiple tiles, also ein layout mit verschiedenen inhalten!
es funktioniert, wenn ich eine seite habe (header, logo, navigation, content, footer) - ins content wird die login.jsp geladen [2textfelder, 1submitbuton] - schaut super aus...dann will ich nach klicken des submit-buttons zur nächsten seite...index.jsp(hier steht zur kontrolle nochmal username u password (inhalt von d 2textfeldern)...die soll jedoch wieder im "content" erscheinen! wie verweise ich darauf??
ich kann doch nur direkt auf die index.jsp verweisen, da die die 2 werte braucht, oder irre ich mich??

bitte um rat!

ciao baer


----------



## bambi (18. Mrz 2005)

Also, sowas hab' ich jetzt auch noch nicht gemacht... und ob ich so recht verstanden hab', was Du willst... ???:L 
Aber vielleicht hilft Dir das: kannst Du Dir nicht ein Objekt anlegen, dass Du dann in die Session wirfst - oder Deine
Daten direkt in die Session werfen - je nachdem, wie's fuer die folgenden Aktionen am Besten ist... In der folgenden
Seite kannst Du's doch dann wieder auslesen...


----------



## baer1208 (18. Mrz 2005)

danke für den tipp!
sollte eigentlich funktionieren!

ich versuchs nochmal zu erklärn:
beim klicken auf "login"-button auf der login.jsp will ich zur index.jsp weitergeleitet werden...diese index.jsp soll jedoch im content-teil von tiles sein - worauf verweise ich,dass ich nicht nur index.jsp sehe, sondern auch alle anderen elemente herum?? auf die index.jsp oder auf die schon definierte tilesDefinition?(tiles-definition brauch ich ja nur eine, da eigentlich alles gleich aussehen sollte)

hier noch kurz etwas code
-----------
"normales" tiles sieht doch so aus:

```
<tiles:insert page="/WEB-INF/pages/vmi_layout.jsp" flush="true">

  <tiles:put name="logo" value="/WEB-INF/pages/vmi_logo.jsp" />
  <tiles:put name="logo_vmi" value="/WEB-INF/pages/vmi_logo_vmi.jsp" />
  <tiles:put name="footer" value="/WEB-INF/pages/vmi_footer.jsp" />

  <tiles:put name="header" value="/WEB-INF/pages/vmi_header_empty.jsp" />

  <tiles:put name="navigation" value="/WEB-INF/pages/navigation_empty.jsp" />

  <tiles:put name="login" value="/WEB-INF/pages/vmi_login.jsp" />

</tiles:insert>
```

multiple tiles def. sieht laut meiner quelle so aus:

```
<tiles:insert page="/WEB-INF/pages/layout.jsp" flush="true">

  <tiles:put name="header" value="/WEB-INF/pages/header_empty.jsp"/>
  <tiles:put name="logo1" value="/WEB-INF/pages/logo1.jsp"/>
  <tiles:put name="logo2" value="/WEB-INF/pages/logo2.jsp"/>

  <tiles:put name="navigation1" value="/WEB-INF/pages/navigation1.jsp"/>
  <tiles:put name="navigation2" value="/WEB-INF/pages/navigation2.jsp"/>

  <tiles:put name="content1" value="/WEB-INF/pages/login.jsp"/>
  <tiles:put name="content2" value="/WEB-INF/pages/index.jsp"/>
  <tiles:put name="content3" value="/WEB-INF/pages/output.jsp"/>
  <tiles:put name="content4" value="/WEB-INF/pages/output_extra.jsp"/>

  <tiles:put name="footer" value="/WEB-INF/pages/footer.jsp"/>

</tiles:insert>
```
alles muss angegeben werden! also wie ersichtlich, alle 4 jsp-seiten die in den content reinkommen könnten müssen angegeben werden...ka warum...is aber so...

wenn es falsch ist bitte um korrektur!

eine möglichkeit dies zu umgehen wäre, dass ich in jeder jsp den layout-code habe, und in den bestimmten teilen einfach die dazugehörigen .jsp seiten "include"... - jedoch sollte dies tiles erleichtern(wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe)

ich hoffe ich konnte es jetzt besser erklären! danke nochmal für den tipp!

ciao baer


----------

